# can a 7 week old puppy drink cows milk?



## meandthebrood (Aug 18, 2011)

when i brought penny th owner said she had been fed pedigree chum puppy food and full fat cows milk which ids what ive carried on with . now ive been told she should have proper formula!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Pedigree is an awful food I'm afraid, so I'd give her a week or two to settle in, research to find a good food, and slowly swap her over. She should be on four meals per day until she reaches 12 weeks of age, and then down to three until six months of age, when you can cut her down to two meals.

Cows milk can cause a problem if your dog is lactose intolerant, otherwise it's not really of any nutritional benefit. There's not really much reason to give milk to a dog on a complete food diet, I occasionally give mine goats milk, but mine are on a raw diet


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

No.

If you must,give goats milk and a put the chum in the bin.


----------



## meandthebrood (Aug 18, 2011)

so should I just give her water instead of milk? the food I ill change if its no good although I thought being a brand name it would be good for her? What am I looking for in a good quality food? srry for all the questions she our first pet since leaving home 14 years ago and I just want to do right by her x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, just give water, they really don't need milk 

Have a look through the health and feeding section, there will be loads of threads about good quality complete foods to use. You also need to look at whether or not you think she needs a puppy food, I don't believe in life stage foods, so if I fed a kibble, it would just be the adult version. I do occasionally use kibble and have found Skinners to be good, although not the maintenance which is a bit full of fillers. 

Basically, anything you can buy from a supermarket is probably going to be poor quality. Have a look at the ingredients, you don't want to see colourants in there, or too many fillers. Some dogs don't do well on grain based commercial foods, there are alternatives such as foods based on potato, that are available.


----------



## meandthebrood (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks for your help! shes just done her first wee outside so hopefully I can get this potty training lark srted asap lol x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Some pups take to toilet training very quickly, others seem to keep having set backs, the key is to keep getting them outside after any activity, or after they wake up from sleeping, lots of praise when they get it right, and ignore any accidents. 

Clean any accidents indoors with a solution of warm/hot water and biological washing powders, don't use any bleach based products which can encourage your pup to toilet in that area


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm disgusted in you Sleeping Lion  ....









All that good advice and you forgot to ask for pictures! :w00t:

We need pictures of your puppy OP  Please oblige


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Just so you have an idea what to look for. Shopping online is best tbh, or see if your local pet shops can order in for you. If you live by a pets at home, their wainwrights food is good, both wet and dry.

If not, some good dry foods are Arden Grange, Barking heads, Natural Dog food company, taste of the wild, arcana, orijen, fish4dogs (great offer on that at millbryhill), skinners (but stick to either the salmon and rice or the duck and rice).

Some great wet foods are nature diet, natures menu, wainwrights, arden grange partners, natures harvest. Zoo plus also do a great range, lukullus, rinti, rocco, terra canis, hermans organic.

Rule of thumb, if you can buy it in a super market, it's crap (waitrose sell arden grange and lily's kitchen, but besides those, stay away).

Also, pics, pics, pics please.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd definately reccommend

Wainwrights
Arden grange
Skinners
CSJ
Naturediet
Raw food

VetUK Selling Vet and Pet Supplies to Pet Owners is where I normally got my dried from when I was feeding it.

At what age did you get your pup?

Puppies don't need milk, no animal does really. It's only us humans that drink milk after being weaned, and it's not even our own!


----------

